# Odd shipping request



## n0ugh7_zw (14/2/15)

Hey vendors!

Me being in Zimbabwe, presents a set of complications on 2 fronts. Shipping and Payments

*Shipping*
I've done 1 experiment with Aramex. It worked out more or less fine, however it was ultra pricey.
I ordered an Aspire Atlantis + a pack of coils, which cost R800 or so. Shipping was an additional R299.00. Clearance was R500.00! Duty was R1200.00! so R800.00 worth of stuff ended up costing R3599.00!!! _(This may be why I harbour a fairly deep rooted hatred of the Zimbabwe Internal Revenue Authority)_

I've just started an experiment (pending its outcome), I bought a Sigelei 100W off of the classifieds section, its being sent to me by post (which is seriously cheap, R30 per 100g). Marking the parcel as a sample for testing purposes, also negates the ridiculous duties.


*Payments*
Payfast works with my international Mastercard, EFT's on the other hand are a rip off, the fee is R250.00 minimum. I can also pay by Western Union if that works.

So my question is this, would any vendors who accept payfast or western union be willing to ship me stuff by post and tell a white lie by marking the parcel as samples for testing purposes?

_Mod's if i've placed this thread in the wrong section of the forum, please move it? I looked around a bit, and didn't see a more suitable place for it. That said i'm not exactly the most literate person ever _

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (14/2/15)

Perfect spot for this and it's a good interesting request. 

By the way, you do test a lot of gear and you are an experienced vaper that makes videos. So saying it is samples for testing is not really far off

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/2/15)

@Silver thanks, I'm actually starting to recommend things for the local vape shop (Atlantis, Subtanks, istick 30 & 50W) here to bring in, since i'm always getting new gear. I didn't actually connect the dots to seeing the "sample for testing purposes" in that light.

I'm also trying to do my bit to increase the size of the community up here (through a facebook group and getting the vape shop owner to interact with his clients a little more). Part of that will eventually develop into telling people whats good and what isn't, and making recommendations on what gear to pick up.

I'm also pointing everyone I can to ecigssa.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Necris (14/2/15)

Those duties are insane...reminded me of this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (14/2/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Silver thanks, I'm actually starting to recommend things for the local vape shop (Atlantis, Subtanks, istick 30 & 50W) here to bring in, since i'm always getting new gear. I didn't actually connect the dots to seeing the "sample for testing purposes" in that light.
> 
> I'm also trying to do my bit to increase the size of the community up here (through a facebook group and getting the vape shop owner to interact with his clients a little more). Part of that will eventually develop into telling people whats good and what isn't, and making recommendations on what gear to pick up.
> 
> I'm also pointing everyone I can to ecigssa.co.za




Super stuff. You are doing a great thing. Keep it going. We are proud to have such passionate members from all over the continent!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (14/2/15)

PM me dude.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/2/15)

BigGuy said:


> PM me dude.



Thanks man @Sir Vape PM'd me  you guys are really on the ball, awesome stuff!


----------



## BigGuy (14/2/15)

@n0ugh7_zw We aim to please lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/2/15)

@Necris I just hope that the CIO or cops don't see that  that kinda thing is often treated by way of a car battery and crocodile clips to the jewels.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (15/2/15)

I got a solution.....just move here  PM sent...I asked my payment gateway and we also accept international payments.

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## kimbo (15/2/15)

@n0ugh7_zw will paypal not work better for you?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/2/15)

kimbo said:


> @n0ugh7_zw will paypal not work better for you?




Nope PayPal, doesn't like the fact that my billing and shipping addresses are in different countries. Its why I also cant use Fast Tech


----------



## kimbo (15/2/15)

ok i see


----------

